# Benchmade Bugout 535GRY-1



## Thosewhowander (Feb 1, 2019)

Hey everybody, I made a quick and concise video on the specs on the Benchmade Bugout. Before I bought the knife, I watched 20 plus videos and they were all really long and I thought maybe some people would be interested in "just the facts"


If anybody wants to check it out, here it is:


----------



## Incaorchid (Feb 4, 2019)

This vs Griptillian, which is recommended?


----------



## Incaorchid (Mar 16, 2019)

I guess I will go for the Griptillian.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Mar 18, 2019)

^ Which grip? I've been eyeing a drop point D2 for a while. They seem a little pricey for plastic scales though.


----------



## Kingfisher (Mar 22, 2019)

A standard Grip with 154cm is great value. Scales are light but tough.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Mar 22, 2019)

Standard grip uses s30v now. They switched recently.


----------



## BBKoenigsegg (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm loving my Bugout. I recently got some Aramis CF scales for it, and it really took it to the next level.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 11, 2019)

Tough choice between this and the Spyderco Para Military 3.


----------



## boo5ted (Jul 14, 2019)

I've got the Benchmade HX Axis folder(basically the same knife) and love it.


----------



## wraithpc (Aug 21, 2019)

I've had a few grips, only ones I liked at all were the G10 20cv with Spydie hole, but they did not stick around, Bugout has remained. Grips are nice, but not my preference!


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 22, 2019)

Monocrom said:


> Tough choice between this and the Spyderco Para Military 3.



After that whole Benchmade Scandal, choice became much easier. Spyderco. Definitely.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 22, 2019)

Monocrom said:


> Tough choice between this and the Spyderco Para Military 3.


I'm sure I'm OT, but what's the difference between the Para 2 and 3. please?
I going to get one or the other, I just don't know which.
P


----------



## knucklegary (Aug 22, 2019)

PM3 is a scaled down version of PM2. 
Personally I prefer PM2, fits my (medium) hand good and EDC in waist band or pants pockets very well.

Although, reading FB Spyderco group there are a lot of guys with large size hands who prefer the smaller overall size of PM3.. So go figure.. Maybe those blokes are use to fiddling with small pistols


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 22, 2019)

Haha, nothing Freudian in that then. 
Thank you, Para 2 for me.
P


----------



## knucklegary (Aug 22, 2019)

Peter, you won't be sorry with PM2 purchase!

I bought a PM3 and ended up giving to my wife. She said it fit her size hands perfect. Tho, she has mastered the flip open to where I'm now having second thoughts if giving a blade to her was a wise decision lol


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 23, 2019)

peter yetman said:


> I'm sure I'm OT, but what's the difference between the Para 2 and 3. please?
> I going to get one or the other, I just don't know which.
> P



Para 3 was made for people who live in more restrictive jurisdictions where a 3-inch blade is the absolute maximum allowed for legal carry out in public. So smaller than the Para 2. But everything else about it is the same.


----------



## peter yetman (Aug 23, 2019)

Thank you so much, now I understand.
P


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 23, 2019)

You're welcome. Happy to help.


----------



## knucklegary (Aug 25, 2019)

Monocrom, the way law reads in CA, 3 inch max blade length applies only to fixed blades like daggers and boot knives.

Any length folder is perfectly legal to carry concealed as long as knife is in folded position.

I know it doesn't make sense, but no law makers use common sense, either party (-;


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 27, 2019)

knucklegary said:


> Monocrom, the way law reads in CA, 3 inch max blade length applies only to fixed blades like daggers and boot knives.
> 
> Any length folder is perfectly legal to carry concealed as long as knife is in folded position.
> 
> I know it doesn't make sense, but no law makers use common sense, either party (-;



Ironically, there are jurisdictions even more restrictive than the peoples Republic Of Kalifornia. Unfortunately.


----------



## Modernflame (Sep 2, 2019)

Sometimes I like knives just because I think they'd be fun to sharpen. This bugout would look great with a mirror polished edge.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Oct 24, 2019)

Looking at benchmade blade shapes, drop point vs sheep foot, to me the cutting edge seems pretty close. They both have belly albeit the drop point more..but not much, at least to my eye. Anyone with both see more then a slight difference.


----------

